# UNSATISFIED CUSTOMER



## wendick

Hi

I have just purchased an autotrail 696G and i am slightly dissapointed in the finnishing touches to the van bearing in mind how much they cost and was wondering if anyone else out there feels the same way. My particular gripes include a heating problem on delivery, fridge locking catch faulty, (first visit back to the dealers), swivel table fell off through badly positioned bracket and incorrect screws fitted (self corrected), eletrical control panel shows incorrect display for gey water and heating temperature (dealer can not rectify due to lack of knowlege(second visit back to dealer)), bullfinch gas outlet connector missing and as yet not replaced, the literature satates that the gas locker will take 2 x 16k propane and having purchased the said items i can assure autitrail that does not!

:x


----------



## 89555

I can understand your disappointment I think that I would be devastated, to say the least. I hope you can overcome this initial feeling of despair and really enjoy the what you intended life to be, once you have all your problems ironed out 
Best wishes
Jack Kelly


----------



## 92046

Hi Wedick

A visit to the trading standards, with MH and manual, and a letter from trading standards to MH dealer, with a copy to the MH manufacture, may get you a faster response.

As for the 16 Kg gas bottles, all the dealers and manufactures know of this, but still print this miss guided information, as it is only the 7 kg british bottles will go in the locker, 

I have fitted a 23Ltr bottle in the locker, LPG Autogas, talk to the trading standards about this, I have heard of one new MH owner pushing this point and getting LPG Autogas fitted free of charge, it may be worth a try,

Good luck,

Colin R...............


----------



## DABurleigh

wedick,

I'd write a letter, sent recorded delivery, to the dealer, either putting the ball in his court by asking how he intends to rectify these itemised, specific, faults and shortcomings, together with how long this will take, or telling him what you want done by when, or a mixture of the two for the various faults.

I wouldn't threaten escalation at this stage; you are looking to have a businesslike, courteous and mutually beneficial long-term relationship with him. 

Dave


----------



## arrow2

wedick,

Such a shame. We brought our Autotrail Apache in November from Marquis Winchester. Very pleased with it so far, great service, friendly people. The MH itself was as expected I only had to pop back to get the towel rail refitted (it fell off) and for a set of fuses (I stupidly blew the Heki extractor vent fuse by reversing the fan before it had stopped).

Luck of the draw maybe. Hope you get it sorted soon.

What is a Bullfinch gas outlet connector? Should I have one?? Am I missing something in life :wink: 

Kevin


----------



## funnymunny

That sounds unusual for an Autotrail,we are on our second Autotrail the first a Cheyene 584 and now a new Apache 700 and the quality of both has been excellent . The one problem was the fridge catch and to be honest it has been replaced but has gone again, I do know that this fault is common to this make fridge as i personaly know of 4 motorhomes with the same problem and 2 of those are Hymers so Autotrail are not alone with this problem of a cheap fridge catch. Hope you get your problems sorted soon.


----------



## autostratus

DABurleigh said:


> wedick,
> 
> I'd write a letter, sent recorded delivery, to the dealer, either putting the ball in his court by asking how he intends to rectify these itemised, specific, faults and shortcomings, together with how long this will take, or telling him what you want done by when, or a mixture of the two for the various faults.
> 
> I wouldn't threaten escalation at this stage; you are looking to have a businesslike, courteous and mutually beneficial long-term relationship with him.
> 
> Dave


Absolutely agree.
Too many people use the telephone, ring the dealer and hope something will happen. It often doesn't.

I'm a great believer in putting it in writing.
We had problems with a new motorhome from Brownhills which showed up when we went off to France in it for its first real outing. 
When we came home I wrote a 2 page letter listing the faults to the Managing Director/Chief Executive at Newark, recorded delivery (proof of posting?) we told him that we were going back to France in 4 weeks and needed everything putting right.

We got a letter back by return of post telling us to get it booked in.
Everything was put right before we left for France.

Brownhills haven't the best name around but they came up trumps for us.


----------



## Pusser

This is what you don't need when you fork out that sort of money. I would feel sick as a parrot if that happened. It is times like this I wiish dealers would say "Bring it back and let us have it for a couple of days and we will make it right as rain".

Is Wedick a Scottish name


----------



## 96088

Having never bought a *new* MH, this type of thread always amazes me ( in as much as the tolerence demonstrated by most posters)

What ever happend to 'right first time'?

Has anybody ever bought a MH and not had to take it back to the dealer?


----------



## DABurleigh

"Having never bought a *new* MH, this type of thread always amazes me ( in as much as the tolerence demonstrated by most posters)
What ever happend to 'right first time'? 
Has anybody ever bought a MH and not had to take it back to the dealer?"

Pete,

Yes, mine hasn't been back to the dealer and it is 10 months old. But I accept I have been lucky. It isn't so much tolerance as living in the world as it is and not as one would like it to be. Emotion doesn't help; ranting down a phone doesn't help, even if that is understandable and desperately what you want to do. But cooly going to the bottom line with correspondence that can subsequently be used if matters deteriorate/escalate is simply prudent. And it gets what you want quicker, which is the real reason.

Dave


----------



## olley

Bought a new Kentucky Camp from our local dealer trucks r us in 2003, 2 weeks later took it abroad, 2000 miles later only problem was a slight oil leak from engine oil filter fixed by local ford garage.

15000 miles later no probs now sitting at local caravan dealer on commission sale, we bought an ARV.

Olley


----------



## peedee

wedick said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just purchased an autotrail 696G and i am slightly dissapointed in the finnishing touches to the van bearing in mind how much they cost and was wondering if anyone else out there feels the same way. My particular gripes include a heating problem on delivery, fridge locking catch faulty, (first visit back to the dealers), swivel table fell off through badly positioned bracket and incorrect screws fitted (self corrected), eletrical control panel shows incorrect display for gey water and heating temperature (dealer can not rectify due to lack of knowlege(second visit back to dealer)), bullfinch gas outlet connector missing and as yet not replaced, the literature satates that the gas locker will take 2 x 16k propane and having purchased the said items i can assure autitrail that does not!
> 
> :x


Hi wedick,
I assume you bought it new, you don't exactly say. Also, who was the dealer?
He obviously didn't do his pre delivery checks very thoroughly. I have had very little trouble with my autotrail other than a persistant crack of a panel which I think is down to my particular build and the stress at that point. I have had it 5 years now from new.
The more I hear about these new fridges (assume it is a Domtec) the more I dislike them. They seem to be very poorly built.

Do you mean 13kg gas bottles? Two calor ones are a tight fit but they do go in.

peedee


----------



## putties

Well, where do i start. We purchased a new van a dakota in april 2005.

The brakes were binding (Fiat garage)
The buttons to the tele fell out (New tele)
The batteries went flat
The front blind went blothchy
The side blind when cold does not open properly
The awning has a crackes hinge
The alarm activated when central locking activated
Towel rail fell loose
Light on rear spoiler had to be changed
No centre pole fixing for awning
Toilet cabinet door warped

To be fair the supplier has and is the thrones of putting things right but as i have mentioned to them and autotrail (who did not have the decency to answer my complaint) this was a 48000 motorhome (a flagship). Other than the inconvienience of trailing to the supplier i am pleased with my choice but wish I was treated as a customer rather than a problem. it would be unfair to mention the supplier (a colour and a word that are not quite mountains) as they always rectify the problems that the factory should not let happen.

Happy travelling

Ever smilling Putties


----------



## wendick

Thanks for all the replies all reassuring i guess there is a danger of sounding as im just complaining well i am not just very disappointed, i purposely didn't mention the dealer for that pacific reason, i shall take the advice and put my complaints on paper to both Autotrail and the dealer and see what happens, and as for the gas bottles honest they do not fit...............................


----------



## wendick

Arrow2

If your van is an SE then it should have a gas outlet on the left hand side, as an assesorie you should have received the outlet valve that connects into the resess its made by Bullfinch.

Regards


----------



## autostratus

wedick said:


> i shall take the advice and put my complaints on paper to both Autotrail and the dealer and see what happens, ...


Personally, I'm not sure that complaining to both is a good idea. You could get caught in the middle.

The dealer is the one to whom you should be making the complaint and it is his job as the retailer to put it right.

If you want to send a copy to the manufacturer for information then fine, it keeps them in the picture. I would then put in the letter to the dealer that a copy for information has been sent to the manufacturer.
You are then making it plain that he is the one who you expect to deal with and not the manufacturer

Just my view..


----------



## DABurleigh

Indeed. That's what I meant by "going to the bottom line". The contract is with the dealer, not the manufacturer.


----------



## arrow2

wedick,

Ah yes, I seem to remember something about that in the large pile of goodies left with me at the handover in November. I had better go through them sometime and see how it works. Too cold to get the Cadac out at the moment!

Kevin


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*as Topic*

Good day Wedic

Sorry to hear of your probs ....regretfully not surprised after buying 3 new Mhs since 1996. Two Autosleepers, one Devon Conversions.

Current Devon has had a few problems, none due to Devons fault, rather the equipment suppliers.All put right without quibble....nevertheless it is a nuisance and costly in fuel. One remaining fault ,just discovered. I'm so glad I bought not too far from home, 64 miles, and on a route we travel on regularly.

Please tell us the make of FRIDGE. Our "Weaco" compressor fridge door came open on a bend in the road. Did it again not long after. Now the second time we are 100% sure the catch was closed. 1st time 99% sure. We now fasten catch and back it up with a blob of BlueTack and have had no more trouble. Otherwise an excellent fridge.

Safe Roads to all

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Malc

Hi all,
I bought a new Auto Trail some 3 years ago now, its had problems, minor ones at that, at the outset the problems have been almost entirely down to hurried construction methods.
Bad finishing and lack of attention to detail is the bane of the MH world at the moment. If you consider that most Auto trails are a `wait X months` job they are churning them out as fast as possible. This results in corners cut and sloppy workmanship.
The same happened to the caravan industry some years ago, they have now sharpened up their practices.
Solid dependable construction methods combined with good quality componants assembled by skilled hands.....what a combination....I will have one!
Malc :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97512

*Hi People*

I Have just stumbled across this interesting site you have here its very good

In response to has any one else had a problem with a autotrail vehicle well what can i say ... i at this point should i ??

I will keep this short for now

My wife and i purchased a new £56000.00 vehicle from a dealer who at this point will remain as unknown

As well as two A4 pages of minor (ish) problems which occurred from day one "Brand New" like no hot water,light units full of water, corroded wiring under vehicle loosing rear offside lights "abroad 2 months old" trims falling off, radio & TV never picks up signals total loss of gas pressure 4 months old, control panel faulty- buzzing loud and always reads 40 something outside temp,nearside window will not stay open infect every time it is used more faults show up this week the offside blind as developed a fault it will not open but these are minor (ish) like i said

Sadly for us it gets worse and worse recently in September we decided to give her a good wash off ready for the winter storage, this is when we noticed a problem or two, it appears the vehicle main body the plastic looking bit has had a very poor repair as in someone somewhere before we collected it from our dealer "NEW" has damaged it ,repaired it "rather badly" and said nothing to us on handover, as well as this problem there are fracture cracks on the main one peace roof towards the front and two splits at the top rear, the main side panels look like the they are distorted both sides , the main body door is a different colour to the body, blue door panel green panels on body, the overhaul finish of the vehicle is a disgrace sealant missing from mouldings the sealant around most of the moulding/doors look like a child of 6 has had a go, its a right mess i could go on but i think you get the idea believe me there is more ...

Anyway as you can imagine im far from impressed with this vehicle its a shame as they are wonderful looking motorhomes

So what would you do ? its now 11 months old i have been conplaining since it was a month old of the minor (ish) problems sadly it took the dealer 5 months to get parts into stock to repair the first problems and by then there was so many more issues

Like to here you thoughts and possible ideas

Cheers Paul


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 

Don't take it to far unless you really have to, or you could end up losing the enjoyment of having a great new MH. 

I have assumed the Gas Bottle size is a Typo ? on my MH the locker is suitable for either 1 - 13kg or 2 - 6/7kg bottles and the actual size will bepend on if you use Butane or Propane.

The main thing that i have found is that the manufacturer/supplier give you the working/installation instructions for everything. So you end up with so much paperwork that its impossible to read. It becomes a nightmare just to find out what the tyre pressures are suposed to be, i have the fiat, details, the swift details, then the ALkO, which one do you follow, and if you chose the Fiat, then you need to know the actual model plus the tyre size fitted, ITS a JOKE. 

I really don't think any other primary manufacturer would be allowed to get away with just putting a pack of information together, you should have a firm set of instructions for your specific vehicle as constructed ?


Thats my moan out of the way ??

Brian


LETS BE CAREFUL OUT THERE


----------



## 96511

Pusser said:


> Is Wedick a Scottish name


Nah. That would be Wee Dick :!:


----------



## Malc

Hi Paulblackzx,
Whatever you do, get the faults recorded in writing to the dealer and be prepared for him to inspect the same prior to the 12 month warrenty by Auto Trail to elapse. You will find the additional warrenty is with an insurance based company.
Mine went back to the factory this time last year as A/T would not accept the cost of the dealer sub-contracting the remedial work out.
A/T will if pushed, and the dealer will not undertake to do the work, collect and deliver the van to and from the factory in Hull.
As I have written before, don`t anyone say that A/T (or any other manufacturer come to that) does not produce Friday/Monday vehicles!
Its down to the response after they have been enlightened that is really the issue, the dealer firstly and the manufacturer as well (they have to sanction the work and cover the cost)
All down to hurried, (partially trained) processes to meet demand. 
Unfair as well as unnessessery as the range is certainly not the bottem end of the market!

Malc


----------



## zulurita

What a shame!

We have had problems in the past.............even glue down the nearside when collecting a new MH (autotrail) down to work done on recessed awning by the dealer..........no mention to us the customer!! They wait until YOU/US find the problems before they DO anything.

However with our present a/t MH we are very pleased and so far few problems.

Proper PDI/quality control by manufacturere (Auto-Trail) and PDI by dealer should prevent alot of upset to customers. Having to drive miles to sort problems out is very bad and costly to the customer........do they care.........do they heck..............and with the costs of over £40000 I think its very POOR.

Put everything in writing...........Even say you will reject the MH as unfit for its purpose. Maybe that will get the dealer moving.

I can get 13kgx2 in my gas locker.



The Bullfinch outside BBQ point is new this year I think.


----------



## peedee

Malc said:


> A/T will if pushed, and the dealer will not undertake to do the work, collect and deliver the van to and from the factory in Hull.
> 
> Malc


Wrong side of the Humber Malc, AT's factory is in Grimsby.
Had very few problems with my Mohican, nothing on the scale talked about here.

peedee


----------



## arrow2

Us too - no problems with our Apache - wonderful van! Must have been produced on a Wednesday I guess, and the dealer has been very helpful - but there again we have not had to test them with issues.

Kevin


----------



## Rapide561

*Problems*

Hi Wedick

I think I missed your original post. But my plan of action would be

1) Put all correspondence in writing and send it by recorded delivery
2) Keep two photocopies of your communications
3) In your letter to the dealer, put "all communications in respect of this matter to be in writing"
4) Send a copy at this stage to the manufacturer
5) Await developments

If no further forward

6) Send a further letter with a tight dead line
7) Copy to trading standards. Phone traiding standards first. They will talk to you independantly about sale of goods act etc

Come back on here for more guidance later.

Note

How did you pay for the van?

If you paid at least £100.00 by credit card, then under the consumer credit act the card issuer also have a responsiblity/liability. Yes, even though you may have only paid £100.00 deposit by card.

I will put a new post on about paying by cards.

Rapide561


----------



## 96987

After reading all of your problems im glad to see that im not the only one with them! I have a seven month kentucky camp corral 6 mh brought from brand new (which covers two years full warranty). I bought it from the retail agent in the North of Ireland as there is none in the south and had to bring it back to him on numerous ocassions with problems e.g. water tank leaking, toilet leaking, garage door leaking in water etc. At xmas we damaged our back bumper (to which we wanted it replaced and claimed on the insurance) and also had no lights working from the leisure battery. Rang him to see what he would do and he "politely" told us that all we do is complain and that we could ***k off that he was resiging as agent. We have written to him and emailed him since and to date have had no response from him. The company truck-r-us are the agents for him (the agent in N.I. gets the motorhomes from them) states that they will cover the warranty but we have to pay the ferry and other expenses to get any work done. Anybody any ideas?? :roll:


----------



## 89390

I just wonder what influence these forums and the opinions of the people who use them have. After the last one ,I wouldn't touch a Kentucky with a bargepole.


----------



## olley

I know I am biased as I am trying to sell ours, but we had only one or two minor problems with our kentucky in 15,000 miles and truck-r-us put them right.

Like all other motorhomes there's good and bad, its the backup which is the really important bit.

Olley


----------



## 89084

*Problems with New Motorhome*

Reading these problems i wonder how people who by from europe, to save money, manage when there is a problem? Do they drive back to Hanover!

Luigi


----------



## mauramac

Can I ask a question here from any MH owners who have owned a vehicle for many years?

When you first purchased your vehicle what sort of use did you expect to get from it? Was it mainly for summer vacations and occasional weekend use? Or did you hope to use it weekly, monthly or what? Did you buy it knowing that there could be weeks and even months of non-use due to all these problems listed in previous posts.

I know we can't all have the same expectations of use but when you buy a car you expect - and hope for it to be usable each and every time you get into it. Why should it be different with a MH? Can you imagine what would happen to the motor industry if there were as many problems with cars as there 'appears' to be with MH's (and yes I am aware of the differences between the type of vehicles - but the principle is the same surely?)

You are paying up to 3 or 4 times as much for this wonderful piece of kit and yet seem to accept that there will always be problems and often long periods of no-use of this vehicle. I am always staggered that the dealers/manufacturers seem able to get away with such poor service.

Sorry if I have this completely wrong - I do not yet own a vehicle but hope to and I will be devastated if it gives me the sort of grief mentioned in these posts. Remaining calm and unemotional is a very British thing but is it right? In the first instance maybe - but in the long term who is suffering without use of a vehicle? not the dealer. Would the French or Germans Or Americans accept this type of non-service so calmly or politely - I think not.

Just wondered ....

Maura


----------



## C7KEN

I reckon we must have been lucky, we have a Kentucky Estro 4 bought from Roy Wood in Winersh and the only problem was a slightly weak radio signal which was fixed instantly by the above dealer, we now live in Spain the van is used at least every second week end and will have at least two trips back to UK this year, we have many friends who own Kentucky or Rimor vans (built in the same factory) and they all seem pleased, the camper part does not have the solid type of construction of the Ford chassis which carries it but that seems to be normal for MH & caravans but these vans cost less than most and are very popular with many in motorcycle sport, we will be at an international motocross meeting this week end and expect to see the paddock full of them with riders from Finland, Belgium, France, Sweden etc. all happily using them


----------



## Raine

Well, i have been a tad disappointed with our 696g to, the water tanks arent as big, (or the loo-Pusser please note) the fridge door did play up but hubby fixed it, and WE HAD NO CENTRE FIXING either,we thought the previous owner must have taken it  , the bed (diner)legs are wibbly wobbly, and why are there cutouts through the top cupboards, i keep expecting stuff to go up and down the van, tho it hasn't yet! But i would still recommend autotrail, our scout was brill, just a different layout. waffle waffle waffle....................................hope you get yours sorted out real quick,


----------



## 96105

*problems*



Oldskool said:


> Having never bought a *new* MH, this type of thread always amazes me ( in as much as the tolerence demonstrated by most posters)
> 
> What ever happend to 'right first time'?
> Has anybody ever bought a MH and not had to take it back to the dealer?


hi my new joint had a water leak on the boiler pipe connections
which don amott replaced the fittings :roll: so to answer the question :roll: 
no :roll: a few issues with door fittings loose due to travel vibration :!: 
saruman


----------



## 89084

*Ref Down Time*

Please lets get this into persective. As i see it the vast majority of problems do not stop you using the motorhome. Not read anyone saying the engine will not start, it is normally little things that go wrong that would make it better to use but they tend not to be essentials.

Lets face it if the cooker went wrong youcould get a takaway!

Do not be put off by what you read. MH are great fun givve you the freedom to go where you wish, when you wish.

Could not and wouldnot be without mine!


----------



## mauramac

if it was just the cooker or the fridge door and in UK then yea no prob but what if you planning 6 weeks away touring Europe - take aways every night???

You seriously not bothered about this after spending up to £48k (or whatever large sum of money?)


Some people have to plan their holidays and if vehicle back at dealers waiting for repairs then it is a problem.


----------



## peteandjay

*Autotrail 696G*

Hi Wedick, Sorry to hear of your problems and also the problems of the other posters. We have a 696G and I can assure you that 2x13 kg propane bottles will fit into the gas locker. However, there are older propane bottles in the system that are marginally taller, they have a sort of folding handle. I know this because I have tried to get one in with the normal 13 kg and it doesn't fit. Also the Autotrail specification as listed in MMM states that the Cheyenne 696G does have the capacity for 2x13 kg bottles and not 2x16 kg bottles.
In relation to other faults, yes we've had a few and had to take our camper back to the dealer to have them sorted. I know that when paying 40 odd thousand for a camper it should be perfect in every way but hey, this is the real world and nothing is going to be spot on first time.
We have had 5 campers over 11 years and we have always bought from the same dealer. They have been first class and we wouldn't think of going any where else, I case you are wondering who this magical dealer is, no secret, Spinney.
I really hope you get all the faults sorted so you can enjoy this motorhome life style to the fullest.
Happy Camping
Pete and Jackie


----------



## Pusser

I am coming to the opinion that companies who were once family concerns where the work force took pride in their work all goes to pot when they are taken over by a large group. Workers do not have a God to serve and their work becomes just a job. If I were buying new I think I would go to family concerns or at least companies that are single entitties.  Sorry - Freudian slip again.


----------



## kiteswind

hi guys i bought a 2003 m/h from the coloured mountain people, its a ci riviera 171 so i assumed that this is the model,i noticed on the mot where it says make, it states Autotrail and where it says model it states fiat.

iam confused i think ci is the make and riviera is the model can any one enlighten me please?


----------



## Malc

CI and Auto Trail as well as Benimar and several other companies are all owned by Trigano.
Auto Trail are listed as the importer of CI, easy when you know how!
Malc


----------



## kiteswind

ah cheers malc, you are right simple when its pointed out


----------



## 89370

wedick said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just purchased an autotrail 696G and i am slightly dissapointed in the finnishing touches to the van bearing in mind how much they cost and was wondering if anyone else out there feels the same way. My particular gripes include a heating problem on delivery, fridge locking catch faulty, (first visit back to the dealers), swivel table fell off through badly positioned bracket and incorrect screws fitted (self corrected), eletrical control panel shows incorrect display for gey water and heating temperature (dealer can not rectify due to lack of knowlege(second visit back to dealer)), bullfinch gas outlet connector missing and as yet not replaced, the literature satates that the gas locker will take 2 x 16k propane and having purchased the said items i can assure autitrail that does not!
> 
> :x


My name is Dave Park, ([email protected])

Like you, I have a 696G which has had the usual faults.
Amongst them are things like an awning support catch failing,
fridge catch, window stay, blind cord, grey waste blockage (adhesive)
temp. sender failure, useless cab heating & shocking door seal noise.

On delivery, the reversing sensors didn't work, (unconnected!)....and
yes, I reversed into a fence!

Keep an eye on the cabinet finish above the gas heater as mine all
bubbled up and the metal finisher supplied to cover that area isn't big
enough to cover up all of the damage.

The dealer, Simpsons, has been pretty good but this business of having
to send the vehicle to a Fiat dealer for their warranty work is a pain.
Especially when the dealership in question isn't really geared up to
commercial sized vehicles. (Almost impossible to get the truck into their 
premises!)

While I can live with most of those problems, my biggest gripe is
fuel consumption. 
17 to 20 mpg is poor, I reckon, but maybe I drive too fast.

Mine is now a little over 2 years old and I'm seriously thinking of
getting rid as I don't make enough use of it. It seemed like a good idea
at the time but I can fly to my place in Spain for under £45. I can't take 
the truck for that kind of money. Tried it once but won't do it again.

I do hope your problems are resolved but I'm bound to say that 
Autotrail could do better in terms of quality control. Having been in and
around Hymers & other european breeds, I don't think too much of their
fit and finish either.

All the best, 
Sod


----------



## 97842

I bought my brand new Swift Sundance 590rs back in January last year from Chelstons nr banbury. Got to the dealers in the morning, went through all the paperwork and then shown around the van. Left there at around 1pm, popped home and loaded all of our stuff into the van then picked our daughter up from school in it at 3pm ( this is what she wanted). Drove to the petrol station to buy full gas tanks and then as I was about to leave the van wouldn't start. Couldn't get it going so rang Chelstons and fair play to them they came straight out to us. They couldn't fix it, AA came out and could'nt fix it (3 vans) and in then end after sitting in the van stationary from 3.45pm till about 10.30pm we watched in sadness as our brand new motorhome was winched onto a low loader on it's first night.   
Not a good start. Chelstons were brilliant and got all of their guys in on the Saturday morning to strip it down and find the fault - main positive lead cut behind the dashboard - trapped when installed at the factory. They rang to say it was fixed at 2pm and we did eventually spend our first night in it on the Saturday.
All new vans have faults, we just didn't expect one as big as this.

You may have noticed that I now own a Euramobil, Chelstons Banbury closed and NO other Swift dealers near me wanted to touch the warranty work I needed doing ( fridge catch and electric step fault). Spoke to Swifts direct but to my disgust they told me that it was Dealer discretion as to whether they would do the work or not. Had to take it down to Chelstons in Somerset ( me,wife and daughter had to book day off work and school to go down to have it done).
I dont blame Chelstons, dissapointed to say the least with Swift.

I have now sold the van within 12 months - lost 6grand in the process and all because in a word my warranty was invalid unless I took it down to Somerset every time. Not prepared to take the risk if something serious went wrong. 

Very happy with my Euramobil  - wont buy British again. :evil: :evil:


----------

